# radio i tunes



## olympique lyonnais (30 Juin 2011)

comment peut on avoir la radio sans pubs sur i tunes svp ?


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2011)

olympique lyonnais a dit:


> comment peut on avoir la radio sans pubs sur i tunes svp ?



Ben, je ne vois pas comment feraient les radios si elles ne diffusaient pas de spots publicitaires ?...C'est leur gagne pain !


----------

